
ScyllaDB achieves Cassandra feature parity, adds HTAP, cloud, Kubernetes support - RmDen
https://www.zdnet.com/article/scylladb-achieves-cassandra-feature-parity-adds-htap-cloud-and-kubernetes-support/
======
RmDen
The interesting part for me is... ScyllaDB promises something simple,
alluring, and hard to believe: Keep your codebase, replace Cassandra with
ScyllaDB, get up to 10-times boost in performance. How can this be? In a
nutshell, different implementation language (C++ rather than Java)

